# Marshall 8080 Valvestate Combo



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone ever owned one of these, or had any experience with them?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've fixed a fair amount of them. They tend to get cold/bad solder joints because of too much heat trapped inside the chassis. They aren't a terrible sounding amp, but I find the distortion on them too digital.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Had one a few years back for a while. Ripper is right on with the distortion sounding a bit digital but not a bad amp otherwise. No reliability problems with mine.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

They're good for the price, nice 'n loud, and I've heard that if you put a celestion vintage 30 in them they sound pretty good. I don't find the distortion too bad but I do find that the clean channel is kinda muddy.

btw, mines still for sale.:wink:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Got a dude here locally that has one for $200.00 and I am thinking that for this price I will pick it up and give it a spin.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i have a valvestate head which is the avt50h model. it actually sounds really good. marshall did a good job on these amps. im trying to sell mine aswell because i want to to move up on a head. im getting an orange 2X12 cab tomorrow and thats definately going to be a weird combination so im definately going to need a valve amp


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Speaker change*

Recommendations for a replacement speaker for this unit?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Recommendations for a replacement speaker for this unit?


I have two celestions that were taken out of a Valvestate (the 2 X 12 stereo chorus model).


Why are you replacing the speaker(s)? if they're blown i could sell the two I have for a reasonable amount.

By the way, the amp I had is now used my my keyboardist (doubles on guitar) and is a great alternative to a Roland JC120. The stereo chorus is very similar, but the distortion is MUCH beter. Great amp for the money actually. I gigged with it for around five years or more.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The dude that had the amp before me took out the original, the one that is in there now sucks.


----------



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to own one. 

Was good for me. Even used it in the studio....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The model I had (and which my keyboardist now uses for his guitar duties) was the 8240, which was like a Roland JC120 but with much better distortion sounds.

As I said, I have two extra of the stock Celestion speakers should you need them.


http://www.marshallamps.com/archive/vs1table1.html


----------

